# Bip&Go



## barge1914 (Jan 1, 2022)

Going to France and Italy this year (inshallah) and maybe Spain next year. Has anybody used the Bip&Go badge payment system and can give some feedback?


----------



## maingate (Jan 1, 2022)

No but I have used the Toot & Kumin app in Egyptian car parks.


----------



## witzend (Jan 1, 2022)

I use the ATMB but its only for France billed to home address monthly only in the months you use it. Shouldn,t worry to much about Spain as their doing away with most of their toll rds





						Light Vehicles | www.atmb.com
					






					www.atmb.com


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Jan 1, 2022)

Only if you are in a hurry. But really slow down,  use the back roads and really see the country. In Spain the back roads are emptied than the motorway and many are dead straight for miles.


----------



## GMJ (Jan 2, 2022)

We have a Libert-T tag and have had one for quite a few years now. Is this different to the Bip&Go? is it a different company? Or a different set up?

As we tour in Spain and go via France, I'd be interested in a tag that could do both.

Edited to add...

I just did some digging and it looks like 2 different set ups to me. The main benefit of B&G is only having one tag as opposed to having two different with emovis I think. I haven't compared the costs as such though.


----------



## Annsman (Jan 2, 2022)

barge1914 said:


> Going to France and Italy this year (inshallah) and maybe Spain next year. Has anybody used the Bip&Go badge payment system and can give some feedback?


We've got one. Had some mixed experiences tbh.  It worked on some toll stations and not on others.  For example. On the way back through France in November 2021 It opened the barrier to let me on to the toll roads, but then we had to use the manual payment to get off! 

I have an idea it might be that when we registered for the tag, because I said it was a motorhome, it put me at Class 2, but my van, an Autotrail Cheyenne 660, has been up-plated to 4.5 Tonnes and has air suspension and that has raised the back end to slightly over the 3.5 weight limit and 3 metre height limit for Class 2. I'm only surmising this because when I queried it with B&G, their reply was in French and I haven't a clue what it says! There isn't much difference between the two, and there seems to be no way of altering it through the website. But I haven't got round to having a proper look since we got back.

The other issue might be that be the windscreen. It seems motorhome windscreens, from 2007, are heat reflective, (who knew?) and so the tag reader hasn't picked it up. You are supposed to put the tag in the dotted area at the top of the screen, but because of the roof hang over that area isn't available, so It put it in the middle of the screen at the bottom. It does say on the B&G website this is possible. So seeing as it opened the barrier to let me on, I don't know why it didn't let me off. So I'm inclined to believe it's reason 1

All that said, if you input the correct vehicle details, (going off the times it worked), it proved to be very easy to use. It just takes the money from your credit card at the end of the month, and sends you an invoice with itemised toll fees. 

Some of the replies here have mentioned using back roads etc when travelling through France, which is a valid point. But be aware the French are going through the road system and as part of their air quality rules, making most roads a 3.5 Tonne weight limit. Some are done already. They are available if you are entering the towns, say to use aires or shop, but not for travelling through. How they police it I don't know, but I'm not going to volunteer to be the experiment! They are also planning to toll ALL motorways, as are the Spanish, so we might not have much choice in the next few years.


----------



## GMJ (Jan 2, 2022)

Thanks for the info.

As I mentioned, we have had a Liber-t tag for a number of years now - first for car use and then for our MH. We are 5t fully loaded and just over 3.0m high so officially shouldn't use the tag but it works 9/10 times I'd say. On the other times I press the button and that usually does the trick after a bit of 'allo 'allo Franglais!

We make use of it when going to and from Spain. I use decent A roads if there is not too much added time/length on the trip (such as between Poitiers and Bordeaux for example) but tbh in France in a wet January, we just want to make distance. In more clement times of the year then we like to have a bimble like most folks.

Re Spanish motorways - I was under the impression that they were de-tolling them currently? Not the other way around....


----------



## jacquigem (Jan 2, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> As I mentioned, we have had a Liber-t tag for a number of years now - first for car use and then for our MH. We are 5t fully loaded and just over 3.0m high so officially shouldn't use the tag but it works 9/10 times I'd say. On the other times I press the button and that usually does the trick after a bit of 'allo 'allo Franglais!
> 
> ...


They have been detolling them but I have read there is talk of a U turn !


----------



## GMJ (Jan 2, 2022)

jacquigem said:


> They have been detolling them but I have read there is talk of a U turn !



Do you have a link to that?


----------



## jacquigem (Jan 2, 2022)

No, just what I have read in local papers  not immediately I think but maybe in a couple of years from memory !


----------



## jacquigem (Jan 2, 2022)

Just done some Google games and it looks like planned for 2024 but needs approval ? Sorry IT skills do not allow posting links !


----------



## jacquigem (Jan 2, 2022)

Remembered something about it as down here in Valencia they have just finished knocking the pay stations down. Typically Spanish to now want to rebuild them !


----------



## witzend (Jan 2, 2022)

witzend said:


> Shouldn,t worry to much about Spain as their doing away with most of their toll rds


Just done a Google on this and although they have done away with some of their toll routes they have plans to introduce a lot more by 2024 So you'll need that Tag for Spain as well Sorry








						VIDEO : Spain wants to turn all public highways into toll paying roads by 2024
					

VIDEO : The government in Madrid says every driver should pay for their own usage of the motorways, as opposed to relying on public money for their upkeep. Under the new plans, drivers would have pay to use all of Spain's motorways, as well as other national and regional roads.




					www.euronews.com


----------



## barge1914 (Jan 2, 2022)

GMJ said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> As I mentioned, we have had a Liber-t tag for a number of years now - first for car use and then for our MH. We are 5t fully loaded and just over 3.0m high so officially shouldn't use the tag but it works 9/10 times I'd say. On the other times I press the button and that usually does the trick after a bit of 'allo 'allo Franglais!
> 
> ...


We usually bimble and avoid motorways, but with less time than usual thanks to the B word we want to get down through already much bimbled France and Northern Italy so we can save our bimbling time for the back roads all the way down the Apennine’s to the south and back. Going in early March means most of our favourite Alpine passes will still be off the agenda. 

Looked at LiberT, Telepass and Tolltickets, but all seem to attract some pretty dismal reviews.


----------



## witzend (Jan 2, 2022)

barge1914 said:


> Looked at LiberT, Telepass and Tolltickets, but all seem to attract some pretty dismal reviews.


Well we've not used anything like this before but the ATMB has worked faultlessly for Us for 4 yrs even  posted to us in the UK. You only pay the rental for the months you use it and if you use it 3 times in that month it's waived. Fee's are collected by DD after you've received notification by email


----------



## Winterskp (Jan 3, 2022)

We're recent converts to ATMB. Apply on line in English, no need to specify the vehicle (they even supply a second holder for another vehicle) and only 16.90€ delivered to your address, of which 1.90€ is for the first month's use! It worked faultlessly on our first dash south in December. No more French roundabouts, 50kph limits at every village, speed cameras, bottlenecks like Nonancourt. And no more leaning out of windows to pay tolls. 
Drawbacks? Only one I've found: after the application, all communications are in French! Not a problem to Google Translate, but it's worth pointing out ;-)


----------



## Winterskp (Jan 3, 2022)

Sorry . . . Further to the above post, give yourself plenty of time for the pass to arrive. Mine took a little over 3 weeks. And register a fee-free credit card like Halifax Clarity for payment. I notice that the initial payment of 15€ wasn't taken until the month after delivery, and the fee for the first month's use wasn't taken, in spite of being shown on the initial invoice.


----------



## Annsman (Jan 3, 2022)

Annsman said:


> We've got one. Had some mixed experiences tbh.  It worked on some toll stations and not on others.  For example. On the way back through France in November 2021 It opened the barrier to let me on to the toll roads, but then we had to use the manual payment to get off!
> 
> I have an idea it might be that when we registered for the tag, because I said it was a motorhome, it put me at Class 2, but my van, an Autotrail Cheyenne 660, has been up-plated to 4.5 Tonnes and has air suspension and that has raised the back end to slightly over the 3.5 weight limit and 3 metre height limit for Class 2. I'm only surmising this because when I queried it with B&G, their reply was in French and I haven't a clue what it says! There isn't much difference between the two, and there seems to be no way of altering it through the website. But I haven't got round to having a proper look since we got back.
> 
> ...


Addition to this message. We used it in Spain and it worked perfectly at every toll booth!


----------



## knowledgeseeker (Jan 3, 2022)

barge1914 said:


> Going to France and Italy this year (inshallah) and maybe Spain next year. Has anybody used the Bip&Go badge payment system and can give some feedback?


We've used (the same) BipandGo in both our van and our car over the past two years in both Spain and Portugal. Worked perfectly, very happy with it.


----------



## knowledgeseeker (Jan 3, 2022)

Annsman said:


> We've got one. Had some mixed experiences tbh.  It worked on some toll stations and not on others.  For example. On the way back through France in November 2021 It opened the barrier to let me on to the toll roads, but then we had to use the manual payment to get off!
> 
> I have an idea it might be that when we registered for the tag, because I said it was a motorhome, it put me at Class 2, but my van, an Autotrail Cheyenne 660, has been up-plated to 4.5 Tonnes and has air suspension and that has raised the back end to slightly over the 3.5 weight limit and 3 metre height limit for Class 2. I'm only surmising this because when I queried it with B&G, their reply was in French and I haven't a clue what it says! There isn't much difference between the two, and there seems to be no way of altering it through the website. But I haven't got round to having a proper look since we got back.
> 
> ...


@Annsman _''because when I queried it with B&G, their reply was in French and I haven't a clue what it says'' _

For future reference you might find this useful if you don't already know about it:
https://translate.google.com/?hl=en&sl=en&tl=pt&text=happy christmas and happy new year&op=translate

Note the tabs at the top, you can do words/phrases or complete documents.


----------



## GMJ (Jan 3, 2022)

Thanks for all the input folks. 

I ordered a Bip & Go with Italy added too as we plan to go there later this year. I got 4€ off as well as a member on another forum gave me his account reference as a referral code. He also got a 4€ credit so worth remembering if anyone is planning to get one soon.


----------



## Dorwyn (Jan 3, 2022)

We used to use Bip&Go, changed to another supplier, but forgot to add Italy, so were left to use the tolls with cash/card. They were all different, different machines, no English instructions, couldn't reach the money slots (between slot heights) on one, the last going west into France. Big queue behind. Wifey got in a real panic, hit the panic button, the guy just shouted louder and louder Italian which didn't help. She thought he had said just go, a receipt came out of the machine which turned out to be a 80 euro fine. We'd had to wait a good few minutes before going through while an old guy ahead of us on a motorbike had fisticuffs with another old guy in a car, who was slamming his car door against the motorcyclist (got it all on my dashcam). When we realised it was a fine we thought "goodbye Italy!!") and decided just to pay the fine. So next time we go to Italy, we will definitely add Italy on our bipper. The roads are so bad, bad drivers too, so we would still use the autostrada. They're still bad but with less blind bends.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 3, 2022)

It is OUR job to shout loudly and slowly if they do not understand.
Not sure about hand-waving 2 fingers surely enuff !


----------



## witzend (Jan 5, 2022)

barge1914 said:


> Going to France and Italy this year (inshallah) and maybe Spain next year. Has anybody used the Bip&Go badge payment system and can give some feedback?


saw a similar question else where and this was mentioned   *Emovis tag as it works in Italy as well.*


----------



## barge1914 (Jan 5, 2022)

witzend said:


> saw a similar question else where and this was mentioned   *Emovis tag as it works in Italy as well.*


Where did you read it works in Italy, I can’t see anything on EMOVIS site that says so?


----------



## witzend (Jan 5, 2022)

barge1914 said:


> Where did you read it works in Italy, I can’t see anything on EMOVIS site that says so?


Sorry can't remember which site I read it on just spent 30 mins looking for it but what I posted was copied from site then pasted here. While looking found this 





						Go by Telepass: You only Pay when you Use it | Telepass
					

Find out how to get around without borders in a smart and convenient way, on the move as well as in the city. Plus, you only pay when you use it!




					www.telepass.com


----------



## witzend (Jan 5, 2022)

Also found this
*Yes you can use your Liber-t tolltag in Spain, Portugal and Italy!*
Here





						Can I use my Liber-t toll tag abroad? | SANEF
					

Are you planning to travel abroad Europe and wonder if you can use the Liber-t toll tag? We tell you everything here!




					www.sanef.com
				




who also operate Bip & Go linked from the bottom





						Your Liber-t electronic toll payment subscription | Bip&Go
					

Bip&Go electronic toll payment: your Liber-t pass delivered anywhere in France in 48 hrs when you subscribe online to our plans




					www.bipandgo.com


----------



## GMJ (Jan 6, 2022)

witzend said:


> Also found this
> *Yes you can use your Liber-t tolltag in Spain, Portugal and Italy!*
> Here
> 
> ...



...but the answer also says that *This option is provided by Bip and Go*

...and when you click on the link it takes you to the Bip &Go page below






						Your Liber-t electronic toll payment subscription | Bip&Go
					

Bip&Go electronic toll payment: your Liber-t pass delivered anywhere in France in 48 hrs when you subscribe online to our plans




					www.bipandgo.com
				




...which as far as I know would be a different beastie to the Liber-T tag.

All very confusing!


----------



## witzend (Jan 6, 2022)

witzend said:


> saw a similar question else where and this was mentioned   *Emovis tag as it works in Italy as well.*


Just had a web chat with Emovis and they Do Not do Italy after looking at several forums over the last 48 hrs I think a lot of people think All tags are Emovis/Sanif like all diggers are JCB


----------



## barge1914 (Jan 9, 2022)

From the LiberT reference it looks like you end up with BipandGo anyway if you want to cover all including Italy.


----------



## GMJ (Jan 9, 2022)

My new Bip&G arrived the other day, around 3-4 days after ordering it. I got the once covering France/Spain/Portugal/Italy. Italy was 4€ extra.

Just a tip if anyone wants to order one, then if you use an existing members code - mine is *081573370* - we both get 4€ off (you off your first order and me off my next bill). Please feel free to use it with gay abandon!


----------



## barge1914 (Feb 3, 2022)

What success have users of BIP and GO had setting up the direct debit? I get as far as IBAN box and it says bank not accessible to SEPA payments. Nationwide uses an intermediate bank for foreign transactions (Midland) but there is no way I can find to enter details of this (BIC) on B&Gs form. Bank says IBAN works, computer says NO!


----------



## GMJ (Feb 4, 2022)

I did it no problem when I set my B&G account up last month. I just used the IBAN number from memory. I am with Lloyds.


----------



## barge1914 (Mar 1, 2022)

Well the answer seems to be if you want Bip&Go don’t use a Nationwide account or any non international clearing bank that uses an intermediary bank for SEPA or SWIFT transactions. On line on B&Gs site or EMOVIS there is only space to fill in IBAN number, nowhere for BIC for intermediary bank. You can email them, and we’ll done if you ever get a reply…I didn’t. Having run out of time I had the bright idea of going to Agence Telepeage at St Omer on the A26. ‘ave you a French bank account?’ non… ‘c’est impossible!’ Whereupon she said apply on line in UK….Arrrgh…there’s a hole in my bucket!
So the Co-pilot continues to dangle out of the passengers window wafting a credit card…but of course the slots are all too high or too low.


----------



## TeamRienza (Mar 1, 2022)

Depending on where you are heading, I have used an ATMB tag for France for several years now, linked to my Starling euros account. However the Starling card didn’t work when trying to register for account linkage to Portugal at one of the border crossings. Had to pay by card last time we were in Spain.

May not be the solution you need, but perhaps a Starling account would work for you with the added advantage of good exchange rate and no ancillary charges.

Davy


----------



## GMJ (Mar 2, 2022)

I forgot to update that I used our new B&G tag on the way down to Spain in January, with no problems. The barrier raised 100% of the time with no dramas.

Interestingly I was also carrying my old Liberte Tag (which I need to return to them) and it registered some tolls even though it was in a closed compartment in the cab of the MH! I now have it in an aluminium pouch to shield it and have checked my bills and have not been charged twice.


----------



## GMJ (Sep 6, 2022)

*Update*

We have successfully used the Bip&Go tag now in Italy now too. If anything we found it to be even more efficient as the barrier sails up when we are only just in the detection zone enabling us to go through at around 20kph! These are not even lanes that are signposted as quick flow lanes either. Usually in France we have to stop (unless we are in the 30kph lanes).

The offer of a 4€ discount is still there if anyone takes out a Bip&Go tag. Drop me a message with your full name and email address and I'll gladly set you up   (I get it too btw).


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 6, 2022)

We found some of the French barriers were a little lethargic when being activated by the Bip&Go and we had to actually stop at several of them including the 30KPH ones       

It`s not like the tag hasn`t got a clear line of sight view to the receiver because ours is a low profile with no overhang      

They did all go up but we had serious doubts about some of them and looked at each other  because we had no payment choice handy    

Spain was a totally different kettle of fish though and they bipped and went up as we approached the lane so we just drove straight through  however the money for them only came out 2 months later


----------



## yeoblade (Sep 6, 2022)

I got charged TWICE with SANIF before  , maybe not there fault. Went onto the  FR motorway automatically OK, at the end gate wouldn't open, At night raining hard, heavy traffic nice que of happy French drivers behind me . There was a real person there! who eventually walked over to see the problem, I explained, she wouldn't let me through until I paid the toll. Paid up and then got home to another bill for the same section from SANIF. They said sent me the receipt and they'll credit it, but I had not receipt to give them, wasn't given one.


----------



## GMJ (Sep 7, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> We found some of the French barriers were a little lethargic when being activated by the Bip&Go and we had to actually stop at several of them including the 30KPH ones
> 
> It`s not like the tag hasn`t got a clear line of sight view to the receiver because ours is a low profile with no overhang
> 
> ...



As our tag isn't fixed in its holder, for years I was holding it up the windscreen the wrong was around. I was having the face with the name on it facing the windscreen when logically it should be the other way around (as if it was fixed in its little holder). After being a fool and then changing how I held it, I noticed that barriers were a little quicker to raise!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 7, 2022)

Our clips into the holder so it can only go one way round and it`s in the recommended dotted area where the rear view mirror was that i removed because we have a solid rear end so it` pointless having it there anymore.


----------



## mikejay (Sep 7, 2022)

We have an emovis tag and last time we where over it was hit and miss having to hold it and move it due to our overhead hang over. This time i stuck it just above the dash in the center so behind my sat nav worked every time

Mike


----------



## GMJ (Sep 8, 2022)

I tend to hold it just above the dashboard too but as I say, I haven't fixed mine in. It works just fine.


----------

